# Other boards like this one?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Have read in a few threads about other boards- what other boards? Can someone reccomend good websites that have to deal with the issues found here?


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

LATOC: http://www.lifeaftertheoilcrash.net/

If you click the "Discuss" link at the top on the far right, it leads to a discussion board where there's a lot of discussions about prepping and related topics.

Jan


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are several links in the Announcement at the top of this forum. About 1/2 way down are other forums. 

Here are a few that the group recommended. I've not tested the links for awhile - so have at it:


www.frugalsquirrels.com

http://tradeville.proboards101.com/index.cgi?

http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/usercp.php

http://www.selfsufficientish.com/


For my tin foil hat news, I like:

http://www.stevequayle.com/index1.html

http://www.drudgereport.com/



http://www.survivalistboards.com/index.php


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

www.mrssurvival.com


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

www.glocktalk.com 

The preparedness group is toward the bottom. LOTS of good info.


----------



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.FrugalSquirrels.com is a great prep site.

There is a new board called http://thesurvivalpodcast.com 
This particular site also has a very good daily podcast to go with it. I highly recommend both.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for that question, good sites~


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

TimeBomb2000 is one of the best news sites and prepping sites out there (it was started by Ed Yourdon as a Y2K site).

http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=9

And for Christians who believe this country needs to get back to its roots, The Tree of Liberty is an excellent news and prepping site (there are non-Christians who are members, but it is primarily a Christian-friendly site, non-denominational).

http://www.thetreeofliberty.com/vb/index.php

Kathleen


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thank you! Lots of helpful info-


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

http://goldismoney.info/forums/
This is the first one I hit in the morning.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I go to The Tree...

One of the best News Boards out there.

http://www.thetreeofliberty.com/
They are going through the growing pains like we had last spring so some times it's slow, but well worth the wait. :rock:


I also like as mentioned above http://www.doomers.us/forum2/index.php/board,6.0.html

Frugal is ok but the owner has a tendency to ban folks they don't agree with, Ask me how I know!!! So IMHO they can go gather all the NUTS. :lookout:


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Found this podcast by accident and it is now my favorite..He has recently started a forum also



http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

I visit frugalsquirrels.com but I love Peakoil.com - they have a large, active forum and I really appreciate the "planning for the future" section:
http://www.peakoil.com/forum8.html


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Some interesting websites. Thanks, all!


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

majic99 said:


> Found this podcast by accident and it is now my favorite..He has recently started a forum also
> 
> http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/


I'm listening to yesterday's pod cast. Never heard him before. He seems to be making very good points. 

What's funny & a little distracting though - He started the recording sounding like he's a country boy from outside Nashville, but once he get's into the heat of his talk he suddenly sounds like he was born and bred in the heart of Chicago.:cowboy:


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Yesterday I went to the tree of liberty site listed here...no problem seeing the message boards at all. Even started reading a book there...modem got hit overnight and computer is now down. Using someone else's computer now and can't get the site to let me in.  Registration is closed and it won't let me see anything unregistered. Any ideas what happened?


----------



## CindyLou62 (Aug 22, 2008)

Go to this site & read, read, read; 

http://www.survivalblog.com/


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

CindyLou62 said:


> Go to this site & read, read, read;
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/


Even though I am not a big fan of Rawles, his website _at times_ has some good info....if you can get by the all the "Chicken Little, The Sky is Falling" syndrome. Also Rawles seeming taking credit for " I said or wrote it here first" claims is a bit much to stomach. And don't even get me going on his Patriots book....


----------



## cougargnw (Aug 6, 2007)

I also enjoy the survival forum on AR15.com under the outdoors tab. Lots of good info and minimal politics and flaming, unless you head into general discussion. There you better be ready to defend your honor.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

MamaTiger, some boards, including TOL, restrict access to non-members if their volume gets high. You could probably get into TOL now.


----------



## SaS58 (Dec 5, 2002)

This is a good one:

http://ourcountryhaven.com/OCH3/index.php


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

MamaTiger said:


> Yesterday I went to the tree of liberty site listed here...no problem seeing the message boards at all. Even started reading a book there...modem got hit overnight and computer is now down. Using someone else's computer now and can't get the site to let me in. Registration is closed and it won't let me see anything unregistered. Any ideas what happened?


Sometimes during periods of high volume they shut off the ability to read messages to non-members. Keeps the site bandwith down for the registered members. I believe that when they do this that non-members can read the thread titles they just can't read the threads.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

SouthernLiving said:


> http://www.FrugalSquirrels.com is a great prep site.
> 
> There is a new board called http://thesurvivalpodcast.com
> This particular site also has a very good daily podcast to go with it. I highly recommend both.


I'm really enjoying listening to the survivalpodcast...thanks!


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Cascade Failure said:


> www.glocktalk.com
> 
> The preparedness group is toward the bottom. LOTS of good info.


 Yes, it's one of the best on the net for survival/prepping in my humble opinion.
Some of the members there post a lot of valuable information.


----------



## CindyLou62 (Aug 22, 2008)

Karihwanoron said:


> Even though I am not a big fan of Rawles, his website _at times_ has some good info....if you can get by the all the "Chicken Little, The Sky is Falling" syndrome. Also Rawles seeming taking credit for " I said or wrote it here first" claims is a bit much to stomach. And don't even get me going on his Patriots book....


Ooops...My bad. Thought the OP was for information, not opinion.


----------



## vdeal (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a big fan of SurvivalBlog and Rawles. I've been reading it for a few years now, and yes, he has been spot on on what is going down.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

http://zombiehunters.org/forum/index.php

They use Zombies as a metaphor for what ever scenerio could happen. Great website with lots of info.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Jakk said:


> http://zombiehunters.org/forum/index.php
> 
> They use Zombies as a metaphor for what ever scenerio could happen. Great website with lots of info.


Yeah, I love Zombie Squad, As a whole, it is not as active as some boards, but all of us Gulf Coast residents sure burned it up during Gustav and Ike. It is a friendly forum; some of the others just reek of paranoia (not necessarily a bad thing in today's climate). 

The best part is you can set your page preferences to Hello Kitty if you're feeling a little girly. :benice: Just saying.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Another one for economic survival is on the Daily Reckoning website.
http://2cents.dailyreckoning.com/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=0bd5e6af4294f21f20a54bfa25faf9f7
You must have a thick skin because it's not moderated.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 28, 2007)

AR15.com Outdoors Section


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

ive invited a few folks over to peruse the forum at  Survivalists Site and even a few others over to new and improved Family Readiness Center if for nothing else to read the fiction section that my friend Jerry contributes heavily to among other authors.

I submit these not to draw anyone off this excellent board, but to share increased knowledge, neither board has a huge population and is rather friendly in nature, the latter stemming from the old survival forum which was hacked allegedly by the Iranians a few years back and the owner opted to not place it back on line.....

William
Idaho


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Bogie said:


> AR15.com Outdoors Section


And stay out of General Discussion if you are easily offended.


----------



## CindyLou62 (Aug 22, 2008)

Blu3duk said:


> ive invited a few folks over to peruse the forum at  Survivalists Site and even a few others over to new and improved Family Readiness Center if for nothing else to read the fiction section that my friend Jerry contributes heavily to among other authors.
> 
> If you're talking about Jerry Young, I want to marry that man so he can tell me stories by the fireplace every night!
> 
> He is a wonderful author and teaches many skills while keeping it VERY interesting.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Cindy,

I had to relay that to Jerry tonite.... he is gonna get a kick out of it i am pretty sure..... And I enjoy his writings too, I have trouble with starting one and not being able to do much else til ive finished reading it, and then, if late at night i have trouble sleeping, from trying to figure out where i can adjust my preps to get accomplished a tenth of what some of his "hero's" are able to do..... though I can see in some of his earlier writings many of the topics we had discussed at times in a couple of other forums as to gear, tactics, and so forth.

William
Idaho


----------

